# Moving with children



## N.Allen (May 10, 2015)

Hello,

Me and my family are thinking of moving to Portugal, Tomar or Lousa. We have 2 children 6 and 11. We loved Tomar, we have been to many parts of Portugal but Tomar was by far our favourite. With it being close to Lisbon and having a train station makes it easier for my husband to travel between the uk and Portugal.
I would appreciate any information about the schools, the community etc? 

Many thanks


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know much about schools but just where do you think your children can receive an education? Do they speak fluent Portuguese? I ask because there are many instances of people coming here expecting their children to be educated with an interpreter beside them as happens in UK for foreign children and being bitterly disappointed that it is not the same. The children have ended up being sent home to live with grandparents to receive an education. Please put your children's needs ahead of your own desires.


----------



## N.Allen (May 10, 2015)

Maybe I should have given a bit more information, I am Portuguese and my Husband is English, I speak Portuguese at home with the children so they have a good grasp of the language. Im sure they will still need support at home and extra tuition, but I will have plenty of time to help them settle. We also have family in Portugal but not in Tomar.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Then what you say makes perfect sense. We have seen too many people come here with unrealistic ideas.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

I know I'm in a different area, but we moved over last Feb \ March with childen aged nearly 6, 4 and just 10 months. Our children spoke no Portuguese at all and we have enrolled them in the local Portuguese school (recently built school taking over several smaller village schools). 
My oldest has settled in very well and is doing better than some of the Portuguese children in her class. 
My middle child has struggled since coming over here. He has speech issues from the UK and the school has totally excelled themselves is trying to help him. He now has a speech therapist visit every week in school, he has been seen regularly by a psycologist and also an occupational therapist. And the best thing is that they all talk to each other and involve the teacher and myself. I cannot fault the dedication I have seen here, to do the best for ydr child, not just tick boxes which I sometimes felt happened in the UK.
Sorry, gone off on a tangent a bit! I think tgr fact your children already have a good understanding of Portuguese will certainly help them settle here. Best move we ever did 
Good luck!


----------



## N.Allen (May 10, 2015)

Hi,
It's nice to hear your story, it helps us to stay positive:fingerscrossed:. I'm glad it's working out for your family.

THANKS


----------

